# TRANSPORT: MI to MN- RESOLVED



## christinelea1

I am trying to find transport for 2 lovely fully vetted bunnys named Emma and Chester. They are a bonded pair, she is a FlemishGiant, he is a mini French lop. 







I have approved an application, checked references, personal and vet references for the new family. I am trying to plan a Jan.12 or 13 trip for them. The new owners are willing to meet in Madison Wisconsin. 

Please call or email me if you can help(231-773-6430)[email protected] Please see all of the adoptable pets here at http://www.CCCandR.petfinder.com
PS...In helping get these 2 precious darlings to their new home, we will be saving 2 more...I will then have room to save 2 more bunnys from certain euthanasia!!

THANK YOU GUYS SO MUCH!!!

Edited to add a picture of these gorgeous bunnies we're helping


----------



## Leaf

Happy New Year, and welcome to the forum!

Here is a great transport resource: http://www.acmepettransport.com/forum/index.php

Good luckk to you in your search for help! With luck, maybe people here can help as well.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*christinelea1 wrote: *


> I am trying to find transport for 2 lovely fully vetted bunnys named Emma and Chester. They are a bonded pair, she is a FlemishGiant, he is a mini French lop. I have approved an application, checked references, personal and vet references for the new family. I am trying to plan a Jan.12 or 13 trip for them. The new owners are willing to meet in Madison Wisconsin. Please call or email me if you can help(231-773-6430)[email protected] Please see all of the adoptable pets here at http://www.CCCandR.petfinder.com
> PS...In helping get these 2 precious darlings to their new home, we will be saving 2 more...I will then have room to save 2 more bunnys from certain euthanasia!!


I sure hope you get them where they need to go! Good luck!


----------



## naturestee

So where exactly do you need transport from? Have you set up any other legs of the trip? I know some members that might be able to help. I could in a pinch but I'm out of the way for your transport. I'll pm a few and give them a link to this thread.


----------



## christinelea1

I have never done this before so no I dont have any "legs" yet:(...I am in Muskegon Michigan with the bunnys here at the rescue, 3959 Bobby Lane(zip49442), my phone number is 231-773-6430-I am Christine. The drivers will need to meet the adoptors in Madison Wisconsin on either the 12th or the 13th whichever works out for all of the drivers. The adoptors name is Tessa and she will agree to talk with anyone as well as me who can help us both with this...this is a great home for Emma and Chessy....and it will open up and save Mammit and LuLu's lives!!! ANY help, ideas, suggestions are WELCOMED!!!!


----------



## TreasuredFriend

thank you naturestee for alerting me to this thread. (Just got involved in answering a rescue request from another shelter in WI.)

I wonder if cmh9028 is lurking? 
Cara lives in the Milwaukee area. 
Perhaps other RO members are in the transport line?

We have obligations planned for that weekend although maybe we could do a short leg of the trip on Sunday? TBD, I'll check with my husband. From Milwaukee to Madison "leg" would be fine with us, if all other options come up blank. Still to check with SRR spouse Karl.

I'm sure happy to hear Emma and Chester have a fabulous home awaiting them!!


----------



## tonyshuman

i may need to drive a friend from chicagoland to madison that weekend. so i could maybe do that leg of the trip. please let me know if you need me to do that, so i can arrange with the person i'd be driving from chicago to madison!:biggrin2:


----------



## naturestee

Julie, I've already pm'd Cara just in case. I also sent a pm to Haley since some of the people she knows from Midwest RR seem to travel to Chicago a lot, and I've pm'd some of our Chicago members. There's enough members in this area that we *should* be able to work this out. 

Oh, and welcome to the forum Christine!


----------



## christinelea1

Oh my gosh...You guys are awesome! I am so excitedthough I will be very VERY sad to see Emmy and Chessypoo go.The adoptor, Tessa will be joining here as I just emailed her on whats happening and told her that she needs to be part to know what all is happening with this FUNCTIONING group!!!I had posted to so many places for help and just was turned down flat!! I dont know if I can name names but one of them just simply was unwilling to help in any way...I have never done this as I said so I may be "green" in areas for sure....and well, I LOVE MY BUNNYS and want only the best for all of them!!Just because this is a rescue does not mean that I dont fall hopelessly in love with each and every one that comes here! Thanks so much for the welcome!!


----------



## we_love_bunnies!

This is Tessa!

Thank you all sooo much for taking part in this, it truly warms my heart that ppl who don't even know me or these bunnies would do this Chicago to Madison would be such a BIG help... We're so very, very excited to be getting these two cuties Can't wait to have them as a part of our family!!


----------



## Haley

I will ask around and see if I can find anyone to help get them out that way. Im in Florida right now so internet time is limited but I'll send out some emails tomorrow.

These bunnies are so lucky!

PS. Welcome Christine and Tessa!


----------



## cmh9023

I could definitely help from Milwaukee to Madison. Or, I could meet in a northern suburb of Chicago. Keep me in the loop if it doesn't work out with with Tonyshuman  

Cara


----------



## tonyshuman

I'm still waiting to hear from my "human cargo" that I'd need to pick up in Chicago, so if he doesn't want/need the ride from Chicago to Madison, I probably wouldn't be able to take the bunnies. I'll let you know as soon as he gets back to me...


----------



## katt

once again i wish a) my car was more reliable and b) i lived in a place that i could help with this transport.

i just wanted to say hey christine, this is katie, the girl who was emailing you about the rattie!

wanted to say you will love this board, and you should post in the introduction thread to tell everyone about your rescue!!!


----------



## tonyshuman

So my friend isn't travelling that weekend. That means I can't help out (unless ABSOLUTELY necessary, and I can maybe rustle up a co-pilot). I would like to have a co-pilot for the drive (ie a brawny man I know in real life, because you can never be too safe when dealing with the internets/driving in Chicago) and the friend I was picking up would have been that.  I'm sorry.

cmh9023, will you be able to help with that leg of the trip?


----------



## Leaf

These may help out:

My husband and I live in Madison WI. However, we also frequently travel to Peoria IL. I stay at home so am available for weekday transports in addition to weekends.

Contact:

http://www.acmepettransport.com/forum/index.php?topic=19344.0



IL-Chicagoland, IN-Northeast, WI-South

How far will you drive? (approx miles/hrs)
150 miles / 3 hours

Contact:

http://www.acmepettransport.com/forum/index.php?topic=18748.0


----------



## Leaf

You can probably play with and modify this route to your needs:

Day 1

Start: Barrington Hills, IL 



Leg 1: Barrington Hills to Madison WI (via I-90)
10:30 am to 12:30 pm (120 miles)

Leg 2: Madison WI to Minneapolis 
1:00 pm to 5:30 pm
allowing 30 minutes to transfer pets


(this transport was split)

Day 2


Leg 1: Chicago to Madison
9:30 to 11:30 a.m.


Leg 2: Madison to Black River Falls
12:00 to 2:15


Leg 3: Black River Falls to Minneapolis
2:45 to 4:00



...



I'm off to work, sorry I can't offer more right now.


----------



## cmh9023

Too bad it's off-season, the Lake Express Ferry goes directly from Muskegon to Milwaukee 

I'm still available to help. The closer they could get to Milwaukee the better, but I could go as far as the Lake Forest Oasis if necessary. I've got to sign off for the night but I'll check in tomorrow from work.


----------



## we_love_bunnies!

I am actually really confused on what "Leaf" is talking about I am really green at this, sorry! I keep hearing Madison toMilwaukee... that's out of the way for everyone. And then stuff about the Twin Cities... then you've passed me I live in Dakota, MN.The main part of the trip in from Muskegon to Chicago area... Madison if we're lucky! MapQuest it and then it's more clear... I'm a visual person Lets keep working on it I'm excited about these babies


----------



## Leaf

*we_love_bunnies! wrote: *


> I am actually really confused on what "Leaf" is talking about



The title of the thread says transport help is needed from MI - MN

christinelea1* wrote: *


> I have never done this before so no I dont have any "legs" yet: ...ANY help, ideas, suggestions are WELCOMED!!!!


I'm trying to at minimum offer possible route ideas that you guys can modify to suite your needs. Hopefully we can get something worked out ASAP. :biggrin2:

christinelea1* wrote: *



> I am in Muskegon Michigan with the bunnys here at the rescue...I am Christine.



Christine, how far are you planning on driving the bunnies in order to get the transport started?

christinelea1* wrote: *


> The new owners are willing to meet in Madison Wisconsin.


Is this definant? 

Does that mean the route should actually be from MI-WI, instead of from MI-MN like the topic of the thread indicates?

we_love_bunnies!* wrote: *


> I live in Dakota, MN.The main part of the trip in from Muskegon to Chicago area...



Now I'm even more confused. Should we be trying to help you get the rabbits from Michigan toIllinois instead of any of the other mentioned destinations?



...

Iam more than happy to work out a route as best as I can but I need to know a definant start and stop place. Right nowthere seems to be some confusion as to the actual start/stop of the trip needed but I'm sure we can get it sorted out. We'd love to see the bunnies make it to their new home!






:stork:


----------



## cmh9023

I'm pretty confused now too. I am able to help if someone from Muskegan can get the bunnies to a northern Chicago suburb or to Milwaukee, I can get them to Madison to meet the new owner. Feel free to PM me if it would help. 

Cara


----------



## jordiwes

Yup, I think this trip can be divided in two basic legs:

Muskegon - Chicago (approx 3 hours each way)

Chicago - Madison (approx 2 hours each way)

Perhaps the Muskegon leg can be divied up (at South Bend or Kalamazoo)?

(Check out this map:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=en&geocode=9194878861368957906,42.296700,-85.589940%3B7501085813959309299,41.879230,-87.645520&time=&date=&ttype=&saddr=Muskegon,+Michigan&daddr=US-131-BR+S%2FN+Westnedge+Ave+%4042.296700,+-85.589940+to:I-90+W%2FI-94+W%2FKennedy+Expy+W+%4041.879230,+-87.645520+to:Madison,+WI&mra=pi&mrcr=2&sll=42.358544,-86.374512&sspn=4.351216,7.525635&ie=UTF8&ll=42.431566,-86.85791&spn=4.346161,7.525635&z=7&om=1

)


----------



## we_love_bunnies!

Sorry to make this so confusing! jordiwes has it right, two basic legs of the trip. Wheream I willing topick these babies up, as far is someone can and is willing to get them. Madison would be WONDERFUL... however, if Chicago is all the further we can get them, then I'll go there. Does that make more sence?? I just don't want to come off as... unwilling, ungreatful... if someone can only get them to Chicago area I'm not going to say, "well then forget it, you didn't get them to Madison!"  Thanks to all AGAIN!! :-D


----------



## Haley

Sorry guys, I usually handle this stuff and Ive been away on vacation. Usually what I do is get a yahoo map from the start to end points and then mark the major cities that are about 1-2 hours apart and try to find people in those areas.

Jordiwes mapped it out great! The hard part is finding someone to do Muskegon to Chicago area. Weve had trouble getting buns transported out that way. Once theyre to the Chicago area its easy. In fact, we have a few members in the area there would Im sure would house them for a night or two if need be.

I'll keep trying to find someone in MI to help. Christine, have you asked around to people you know out that way who might be able to help?


----------



## christinelea1

Ok you bunny loving wonderful people...because I have the rescue and many cages

and adoptions going on as well as trying to get this transport acomplished I am

asking a friend that is very detail orientated to step in and help me coordinate this .

As I said, I've never done it, though it is on my mind to the point I had a dream

that I sat down and made the "legs" coordinating this entire trip successfully

myself:) I just dont have the time with so many animals in the house here to

properly care for, the senior's sanctuary and all the other things mentioned above

too. Her name is Jill...and I think she will jump onboard to get this thing locked into

reality to get these bunnys to their new home and save beloved Mammit and LuLu

too(all of their sexy bunderful pictures are at petfinder http://www.CCCandR.petfinder.org)

....I just figured out I cant do it all, darn it!Thanks everyone...so very much in helping

this rescue achieve this....just thanks so much:) Christine 

PS. I wish I had time to

put a picture here like you guys!!
ALL OF YOUR bunnys are so cute and so very special:biggrin2:


----------



## Jill

Hi everyone, I'm not only new to the thread but new to the group. Christine enlisted my help in getting the transport of her precious babies to MN. She is so excited over this and can't wait to save the next two. The sooner we can get them transported, the sooner the next two can get out of 'jail'. 

So, I just wanted to introduce myself. I will be checking back in and doing more when I get home from work today. 

THANKS!

Jill


----------



## Jill

[suB]Hi everyone...I have finally gotten a chance to look this thread over more closely. Here is what I am seeing:[/suB]

[suB]CMH9023 is willing to travel...maybe we can get a leg to the northern Chicago area as she suggested, then Leaf can pick up in Milwaukee to bring to Madison where we_ love_bunnies will pick up their new babies? [/suB]

[suB]So what we are lacking then, would be Muskegon to Northern Chicago. [/suB]

[suB]Could be split up as follows:[/suB]

[suB]Muskegon to South Haven (or St Joseph)[/suB]

[suB]South Haven (or St Joseph) to Northern Chicago. [/suB]

[suB]From there, CMH9023 could pick them up at specified place, transport back to Milwaukee where Leaf could get them to bring back to Madison. In Madison, we_ love_bunnies would pick up their precious new cargo. [/suB]

[suB]Anyone in Chicago who would like to help out? I am positive we can get the leg out from Muskegon with no issues. [/suB]

[suB]Jill[/suB]


----------



## Pipp

Hi Jill! :welcome1

Oooh, bad timing! Haley usually emails all the members in the needed area and generally coordinates her little (well BIG) heart out, but she's having computer issues. 

However, our new(ish) co-Mod, Leaf, is helping out.  She's currently putting together a new rescue and transport map, so that will tie in nicely! 

I'm sure it will all work out, just keep us updated! 

Good luck! 



sas :goodluck


EDIT 2: I'm having computer issues myself, only seeing half the posts!


----------



## Jill

Well, I would dare say, I am liking everyone's friendliness and williness. It's so awesome!


----------



## Leaf

*jordiwes wrote: *


> Yup, I think this trip can be divided in two basic legs:
> 
> Muskegon - Chicago (approx 3 hours each way)
> 
> Chicago - Madison (approx 2 hours each way)
> 
> Perhaps the Muskegon leg can be divied up (at South Bend or Kalamazoo)?




This really is a GOOD starting point.

The rabbits are originating in Muskegon MN. How far out is Christine going to drive them out? Where she stops to meet the first driver will be the starting location I need.

I'd consider first: 

cmh9023* wrote: *


> I could definitely help from Milwaukee to Madison. Or, I could meet in a northern suburb of Chicago. Keep me in the loop if it doesn't work out with with Tonyshuman
> 
> Cara


Because she is more familiar with that route than I am which could be much easier on the rabbits in case of an emergency.



Muskegon - Chicago ... Are you in St Louis County or Crow Wing County?

Chicago - Milwaukee (1 hour and 41 minutes 91.76 miles)

Milwaukee - Madison (1 hour and 25 minutes79.16 miles)


----------



## Jill

Sorry Leaf, I must have mis-understood from a prior post, thinking you would be willing to travel to Milwaukee. 

I haven't gotten a hold of Christine, I plan on speaking with her Sunday afternoon for sure, but I don't know if I will be hearing from her tonight (Saturday night)yet or not. 

I can't wait to see how all this unfolds. You guys ROCK!

:trio

Jill

Leaf - I, myself am in Muskegon, MI with Christine. The soon to be new owners of Emma and Chester are from Dakota MN.


----------



## Leaf

How does this route look?

Muskegon MI-St Joseph MI (1 hour and 30 minutes 87.47 miles) *rescue to drive

St Joseph MI- Chicago IL(1 hour and 46 minutes 96.77 miles)

Chicago IL - Milwaukee WI (1 hour and 41 minutes 91.76 miles)

Milwaukee WI - Madison WI(1 hour and 25 minutes79.16 miles) *FILLED cmh9023
Madison WI- Dakota MN (2 hours, 29 minutes 147.78 miles) FILLED


----------



## Jill

Leaf - it is looking good. Let's "get `er done". 

I will check with Christine and be back online Sunday!

Jill


----------



## cmh9023

Am I the "Pending" person for Milwaukee to Madison? Also, keep in mind I could also do the Chicago to Milwaukee leg if necessary if the rabbitscould get as far as Lake Forest (a Chicago suburb).


----------



## Leaf

*cmh9023 wrote: *


> Am I the "Pending" person for Milwaukee to Madison? Also, keep in mind I could also do the Chicago to Milwaukee leg if necessary if the rabbitscould get as far as Lake Forest (a Chicago suburb).



It is you I had in mind when I posted it as pending. Could I definantly put you down as that leg of the trip?

It's up to you about the other leg (Chicago - Milwaukee) but if you would be willing to commit to it the *only* leg we'd have to look into would be the 

St Joseph MI-Lake ForestIL route(2 hours, 23 minutes 127.43 miles)if we were to change it.


----------



## Haley

Sorry guys, laptop problems so Im without a computer for a while!

The main problem is the MI to Chicago area part. Ive tried to do transports before in these areas and have had no luck, especially out on the western part of the state. 

If anyone has time, you can click on the word Michigan in my profile and it will show you a list of all members in MI. Then copy and paste those usernames into a Private Message and send a plea asking for help with a transport. 

My internet time is limited unfortunately


----------



## cmh9023

You can definitely put me as a Definitely from Milwaukee to Madison. And, if it turns out to be of help, I can go to Lake Forest to pick them up.



Cara


----------



## Jill

You guys are awesome!

Should I go onto the acme pet transport site and see if I can get help from St Joe to Chicago and Chicago to Milwaukee legs? Or something else? I am so new to this, and you guys are such a great help! Me and Christine and Emma and Chester are very grateful!

Jill


----------



## Haley

Heres a map for visual reference:







If anyone has any connections, please crosspost asking for help with the St Joseph (you should probably say Benton Harbor or Niles, MI since those are more familiar locations) to Chicago legs.

I'll work on PMing members now in MI and IL. I got a little derailed working on an urgent rescue 

Good work so far, guys!


----------



## Haley

Im PMing members in MI/IN/IL who I think might be able to help. 

Just to clarify, Cara, if we cant get anyone to do Chicago-Milwaukee you would be willing to do the entire Chicago-Madison trip?

Im trying very hard to find two people in the Chicago area- one to go east to meet someone near Benton Harbor and one to go west to meet Cara near Milwaukee.

________________________________________________________________

*EDIT: I just remembered Tonyshuman is in Madison and said she could drive but didnt want to go to Chicago bc of traffic, etc.*

*Cara, if she will helpwith this,could you go down to Chicago and pick them up and bring them back to Milwaukee...and Tonyshuman could you meet Cara in Milwaukee and bring them back to Madison with you??*


----------



## tonyshuman

that would probably work for me... i'll need some advance warning so i can coordinate use of the car and get a co-pilot, but let me know!


----------



## we_love_bunnies!

I am feeling very helpless and THANKFUL right nowIf you guys need anything from me, tell me! I am just watching you all work your magic! Thank you guys so much.. My hubby has the bunny cage all put together and is so excited (as am I) to have these two home w/ us Are we looking at a Saturday, or Sunday pick up in Madison for us? We can do either.. just wondering what you think. :biggrin2:


----------



## christinelea1

I too am beside myself about you all helping get these bunnys to their new home...and Mammit and Lulu saved too! Jill is gonna take Mammit and Lu now till we have room here at the rescue...I just cannot take a chance on where they are at doing something even more stupid that what they are doing now!!I too well, I tried to email this morning but it was all just blubbering and tears...these are such good bunnys you guys, such good bunnys.....playful and sweet and so very soft and well, just the best little bunnys...they SOOO deserve this really they do....a chance with a family that loves them and will treat them well)FOR their lives..to just be playful happy bonded house bunnys rearranging the bedsheets at their new homes(thats what all mine do here...rearrange EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## christinelea1

AT THEIR NEW HOME NOT HOMES!!!!!!(sorry)


----------



## Haley

I emailed everyone I can think of today so we'll see if I get a response. We're just having trouble with the MI-IL part.

Oh and Christine/Jill, have you seen the NIC pens a lot of us use? They are so awesome for foster parents to put a bunny in if there are space issues. I have a million panels on hand and they come in great when you need to stick a bunny somewhere! The pics in that thread are mostly full out condos with a roof, but you can make a cheap pen very easily!


----------



## Haley

Hey Jill, I should also check to be sure- did you guys say you or someone you know would take the bunnies down to near Benton Harbor if I can find someone to meet you and take them to Chicago?

Just want to be sure.


----------



## golfdiva

Ok, sorry, but I'm like really confused by the thread! lol! I'm having difficulty following this thread and am not sure where you still need drivers! I live in Lowell MI, (a little east of G.R.) if you want to bring them here, or meet me in GR I will drive them to wherever they need to go, as far as Chicago. Just let me know when and where!


----------



## Haley

OK yeah, this thread is getting so confusing!! 

Golfdiva and I have just been PMing and we have this all worked out!

Now...to everyone involved...would Sunday be alright??

Heres the most recent route:

Muskegon, MI-Lowell, MI (60 mins,59 miles) *FILLED by Jill or Rescue??

Lowell,MI- Chicago, IL(3 hours and6 min,197 miles) *FILLED by Golfdiva 

Chicago IL - Milwaukee WI (1 hour and34 mins, 92 miles) *FILLED by cmh9023

Milwaukee WI - Madison WI (1 hour and17 mins,78 miles) *FILLED by Tonyshuman

Madison WI- Dakota MN (2 hours,14 minutes 147 miles) FILLED by we_love_bunnies

Total time: 9 hours 11 mins, 573 Miles


----------



## golfdiva

I feel like Balto...you know...that sled dog that had to get the medicine to the little town in Alaska before everyone died! lol!


----------



## Kamaor

I am sitting here in Northern Michigan just blubbering over my keyboard right now. I had found Christine's sight a few months ago just after my Mocha pass on. I spent 2 weeks going back and for about getting a new bunny or bunnies and the Pictures of Emma and Chester where bookmarked. Every day I would look at them and wonder if I wanted to give my heart to another bunny. I just wasn't emotionally ready then. Over the Christmas Holidays I knew I was ready and start to look. When I saw that these 2 special bunnies had found a home I was so thrilled. And all your teamwork and efforts to get these precious souls across 3 states is so heartwarming. 
We Love Bunnies thank you for opening your home to these two.:biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## tonyshuman

Sunday is fine!


----------



## cmh9023

Sunday is fine for me too.

I just want to clarify though that I can only go as far as a northern Chicago suburb, preferably Lake Forest, to pick them up and bring them back to Milwaukee. 

Cara


----------



## Haley

Yup I'll edit tomorrow morning but theres actually going to be one more leg of this transport.

I found a girl in Chicago who is going to meet Golfdiva in Michigan City so she doesnt have to drive so far west, and then she will meet you, Cara, in Lake Forest.

Tomorrow I'll get the times all set up and hopefully contact everyone individually to set up meeting places. Im hoping some of you can help with that since you know the areas better than I do.

We just have to confirm that someone with the rescue can get them to Golfdiva Sunday morning and that the new parents can meet Tonyshuman in the evening..

PS. Can everyone involved please PM me their email addresses (best one to reach you at). Its easier that way to communicate these larger transports.

Thanks everyone- looks like this is almost good to go!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## cmh9023

How exciting! I'm so happy to finally be able to help with something  Thanks Haley, Leaf, and everyone else who's worked on coordinating all the details.


----------



## we_love_bunnies!

Sunday evening works for us!! Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Will wait to hear how everything went on the journey homeward. Please post once the legs are completed. Drive safely everyone,


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Good luck to all of you driving. This is wonderful what you are doing!

Be safe and know that I'm there in my heart helping you! :hug:


----------



## christinelea1

Emma and Chester bunnys on their way!!!!
To their new home in Dakota Minnesota!!! Thanks to some AWESOME people
helping CritterCafe Rescue, these 2 bunnys are on their way this Sunday to
their new home TWO STATES AWAY!!! Mammit and LuLu bunnys will then come
here to FIRST OFF get healthy,then be fixed and we will start the
procedure to finding forever-loving-bunny homes for them just like for our
Emma and Chester!
Tears flow writing this as I have come to love these two special bunnys so
very much; they have been a comical and so-very-special pair of bunnys
here, Emma's being a huge FlemishGiant and so big whilst Chester is a
dwarf French Lop ear and half her size ....and he loves her and she him so
very much..(us humans could learn a thing or two from bonded pairs of
bunnys about devotion!)
This is a milestone for the CritterCafe Rescue. We have not reached out
across state(s) to adopt but must start as bunnys have become and sadly
stay the USA's 3rd most frequent animal needing adoption and NO clinics
available to spay and neuter them at a lower cost! The most common "throw
away" pet is also the cherished loves of some peoples lives and they
-those bunny loving people- will move the Heavens and the Earth to help
them-obvious to me with this transport's success!
To all of the people helping to make this possible, I thank you from the
bottom of my heart....though boy, every adoption tears me up, this one
being on the top and one of the hardest....very emotional with so many
people stepping up and reaching out to make this possible! I love all of
these animals and Emma and Chester became exceptional and are so special
to me too....they ALL are, my every breath, and basic fiber of my
being...but my work must continue.
This writing is to inform and say and give thanks, maybe also promote
awareness of this special critter!

~God Bless OUR Pets~and HE DOES!!! Did you know that the Bible says our
animals share the same fate we do? THEY WILL BE WITH US IN EVERLASTING
LIFE!
Christine's Critter Cafe and (small animal)Rescue ***Teaching outstanding
people (and companies) small pet awareness and accountability
through
education.~~~( )8:> * ~~~( )8:> * ~~~( )8:> * Please see my page
AND adoptable beloved pets at
CCCandR.petfinder.org/www.myspace.com/crittercafeandrescue
"The greatness of a nation and its MORAL PROGRESS can be judged by the
way its animals are treated" M.Gandhi
SPEAK UP FOR THOSE THAT CANT:WE ALL MATTER!

Prov. 12:10 - A righteous man cares for the needs of his animal, but the
kindest acts of the wicked are cruel.


----------



## Leaf

YAY!!


----------



## tonyshuman

as a first time transporter, how should this work?

cmh9023, where do i meet you? we_love_bunnies, where do i meet you?:biggrin2:

oh and do they have their own carriers for this trip or do i need to bring something?


----------



## Haley

Sometime today or tomorrow Ill try to work on times and meeting points.

If you guys are familiar with the areas, please send me a PM or email to [email protected] 

Im guessing some of you are more familiar with the Chicago/Milwaukee/Madison areas and could suggest somewhere (like a McDonalds) right near the expressway to meet?


----------



## we_love_bunnies!

I don't know the Madison area really.. sorry!


----------



## christinelea1

Hiya, its me the very humbled Christine :bunnieskiss
I wanted to let everyone doing this transport know that I will have Emmy and Chess within a carrier that is big enough to fit a GermanShepard dog....:anotherbun
They will have everything they need within the confines of this carrier...PLENTY of hay...it will be a bed of hay for them as I have found the others I bring on short trips feel comfy with LOTSA HAY ALL AROUND them. I willl have a waterbottle on the outside and a pellet "holder" with Kaytee "Exact" and pellets in it. All will be securely fastened down(except Em and Chessy) . I was gonna send their toys and chew things but gosh I do not want to make this any more difficult for anyone by having an extra bag of "stuff" though I may fasten something to their carrier if that is ok. Please use the seatbelt on the handle of their carrier if possibel(?)as I am a worry wart but...Please know VERY SPECIAL PEOPLE that :magicwand:
I have put you ALL in God's capable hands:biggrin2:
Feel free to let ME know any good ideas for their travels, ok?


----------



## cmh9023

Uh oh....My car is quite small. Could you measure the carrier? I'll have to be sure I can get it in through the door.


----------



## Haley

Yeah thats one thing I would suggest- make sure the carrier can fit in the cars Usually the large cat carriers are big enough for two bunnies. They tend to just sleep the whole way anyway so they dont move around much. 

Also, you might want to just include a bottle or a bowl and a bottle of water. Ive used water bottles before attached to carriers and they tend to leak a lot. Maybe check it when you get them in and see how it is. If its leaking we can always have each person give them some water when they are at each meeting point. 

Another great idea is to soak some veggies (like carrots, lettuce etc) in water the night before. That should help keep the bunnies hydrated on their trip.

They'll be in good hands


----------



## christinelea1

Ok I will measure the carrier today and post it for sure....I have the veges chosen with the highest water content and will soak them too. I will make sure I have a water bottle that does not leak as well(being a rescue I have many many WB's and will find a good and functional one and test it before using it for Sunday). Oh and please let me know where I am to be and what time in Lowell Sunday morning...Well, sadly my time with Emma and Chester is growing near a close but Mammit and LuLu are already over Jill's and thankfully got their first new day to a bright life yesterday!! Both got to stretch their legs and run free for the first time in months literally! Both got fresh veges but just a little and today will get a bite of banana for what I am sure is the first time! Both are on FLUFFY BEDS OF HAY with wood pellets for a potty and hay covering those as well(a bunnys favorite place and way to potty) and got much family LOVE and interaction last night from Jill and her 2 children!! Here is Mammit:
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9805090 
in his new picture Jill took, oh so pretty and LuLu:
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9397173
so you all....Your help has allowed these 2 THEIR LIVES!!!! There is no greater thing. Again many thanks!


----------



## christinelea1

Hi you guys!!! First and foremost whoever edited the first post and put Emma and Chester's pictures there THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! Maybe you would also post a picture of the other bunnys whose lives you've saved...? YOU ALL HAVE BEEN 100% INSTRUMENTAL in keeping beloved little Mammit and LuLu ALIVE, do you all realize how indebted I am to you for your help with this? Words could NEVER bestow my very sincere gratitude...Please know that these 2 innocent bunnys would be put down by now if it was not for all of you helping CritterCafeRescue like this...please know that the 2 bunnys you helped me save are safely at Jill's house running around happily in her living room enjoying fresh greens for the very first time in a long time and in Mam's case, possibly the first time ever! Since he is not fixed yet she gave him a stuffed animal to "play" with :shock: 
I always give the new bunnys here at stuffed animal too... She sent me a picture of him with it inside his cage that she leaves open so he can get back to his comfort zone as needed, he was happily laying next to it.....SO cute.. 
He probably thinks he has died and went to Heaven I told Jill!! LuLu was on the other hand, WAS somebunnys house pet...she was dumped off outside the Humane Society of Muskegon County in the freezing snow with a note attached on the box with her name by some really stupid person not knowing that the HS here in Muskegon is a HUGE KILLING FEILD that has no remorse(I dont know how they can even be called a Humane Society)...as of right now today I have all the guinea pigs and bunnys out of there but will continue going back often to keep it this way. There is still many many dogs and cats and birds...I am working on helping them too 
Well, ok, I went and bought the carrier just now, way later that I thought as I wanted to have the measurements posted by now for everyone! Last night of course a guinea pig thing happened so I am late sharing this info with you...gosh and I hope there will not be any problems with the size of Emma and Chester's carrier.....The carrier is 23 and 1/2 inches tall and 18inches wide and 29inches long. Probably would fit a smaller lab dog....is this gonna be ok for everyone's cars???Please let me know as I have a shed full of carriers but I think this larger one will be more comfy for them both for this many hours of being confined....and it will allow them to be together too which is important as they never have been apart from one another really. Ok, I am waiting to hear from you on where I need to take them in the morning and what time I need to arrive. I know we talked about me meeting the other driver named GolfDiva in Holland as it will shorten up the trip for the bunnys some? Ok let me know...AGAIN ALL MY THANKS TO EVERYONE, I am truly so very humbled. Sincerely, Christine and all the beloved Critters at the Cafe


----------



## cmh9023

Hi,

That size carrier should be fine for my car. Thanks for checking!

Cara


----------



## christinelea1

Hey you Cara...that little bunny in your picture is so cute...Is that your bunny? Just that look on his face is darling :biggrin2:


----------



## Haley

ok Im waiting to hear back from Golfdiva (Deb) to see if she will meet in Holland but heres the tentative schedule. I will email exact meeting places along with names and contact info in a minute:

9:00 EST to 10:00 EST - Muskegon, MI-Holland, MI *Christine 

10:15 EST to 10:45 CST- Holland, MI - Michigan City, IN *Deb

NOTE: The trip begins in Eastern Time Zone and switches to Central in Michigan City!

11:00 to 1:15 - Michigan City- Lake Forest, IL *Dawn

1:30 to 2:45- Lake Forest,IL - Milwaukee, WI *Cara

3:00 to 4:30- Milwaukee WI - Madison,WI*Claire

4:45 to 7:00- Madison WI- Dakota MN*Matt and Tessa








Note that each arrival time should be the "meeting" time. Ive allowed 15 minutes at each stop for moving the bunnies to the new car, making sure they are situated etc.


----------



## Haley

OK we're all set for tomorrow! Sending lots of prayers to everyone involved. Thank you all so much for doing this. I know Christine and the new guardians, Matt and Tessa, are all so grateful for all the help. These two bunnies are very lucky that there are so many dedicated and caring people in this world. 

Oh, and as per Christine's request, heres a few pictures of the two bunnies who she was able to save because Chester and Emma are heading to their new home.

Mammit, a french lop?:






and Lulu, minirex:






Im sure if these two could speak, they would be thanking everyone immensely :biggrin2:


----------



## christinelea1

OH MY GOSH!!! Look at that:)) Arent you all so VERY proud?? Look at these pretty bunnys...They make me so very happy. Gosh...Mammit needs some weight put on him but is otherwise healthy and little mini Rex Lu is healthy(though both need TLC and good fresh greens/quality pellets and hay and ROOM TO RUN)...
I just am so thankful. This experience has made the" fire under my bottom" even hotter to rescue and help animals but bunnys are TUGGING at my HEARTSTRINGS SO MUCH being the 3rd most frequent in need of adoption !!! I am trying right now to open a spay and neuter clinic that is low OR NO cost...We just got the incorperation(INC) and EIN# My part in it is too get BUNNYS included in the equation...see everybunny knows there are rescues and shelters everywhere for doggies and cats...bunnys now though, the numbers are staggering and we need to HELP get the situation better, and not worse! Gosh, I live for the day that every bunny and pet has a forever home, love and vetting...I 'll work towards it though I know it is futile... I will just keep trying, one by one....I hope all of you do too. Thanks so very much. I am Christine of the CritterCafe Rescue. YOU ALL are welcome here at any time, and know that if you know of somebunny that needs my help in this area....I AM HERE!!!! I will move the Heavens to help you as you have me:) and Emma and Chester, beloved bunnys. God bless, please have a great and SAFE trip and enjoy seeing these bunnys-they are so beautiful, such a beautiful pair Tessa, I know you will LOVE them and take good care of them but as in all adoptions look for Critter Sitters to do homechecks in the future so "the books" for the CritterCafe are updated properly. Thanks and God bless you all, Christine


----------



## Pipp

:cry4:Aw, this is so sweet, it's making me cry! 

What an awesome bunch! 

As always, SPECIAL kudos to *Haley,* even more so 'cause she's beenbeen handling all this in face ofadversity! :crash

(And thanks toLeaf, Jill and all the transporters, you guys are just TOO awesome!) :hug1



sas :hearts


----------



## Haley

Thanks guys. Its easier when its in your area (I do best with Midwest area transports) because you can develop contacts a lot easier. Im best with Midwest states and transports out through PA. 

Do we have any updates yet? Im hoping all the meeting locations worked out as some of them I just googled and hoped they were in the right area!

Im so anxious to hear how its going!


----------



## TreasuredFriend

What a wonderful organizer you are, Haley. Ditto. Hoping to hear how Emma and Chester and the Rescue Crew are doing. Cloudy skies here, no snow for route legs is good.


----------



## Haley

:time:Im so nervous- I hope its all going ok!


----------



## naturestee

Any news? :weee:


----------



## christinelea1

Hiya, and gosh me too...I cant wait to hear...I got off at the right time this morning and then went to far but Deb had a GPS tracker and found me within 20 minutes, BAWLING LIKE A BABY!!!! I am such an egghead and seem to be geographically challenged for sure...Well, she said we were still on time though and gave me a bunch of hugs ...We loaded the calm and seemingly happy bunnys and off she went and me too... I am now trying to get things cleaned up to bring home Mammit and Lulu...gosh though I will be watching/checking emails like a hawk and cant wait to hear that "their home"...Gosh you all thanks so very much again....talk back in a while BUNNY NOSE BUMPS to you(my new favorite saying):biggrin2:


----------



## christinelea1

OH MY GOSH and Deb if you are here you are a DOLL!!!!Thank you for saving me sister!


----------



## cmh9023

Hi everyone,

I finished my leg at 3:00, but I had some errands to run. Dawn and I were both early to Lake Forest so I was early back to Milwaukee and got to spend some time with Chester and Emma.

They are doing great and are SOOO cute!! They sat up in the front of the carrier so they weren't huddeling nervously in the back or anything. When I opened the carrier door they both stuck their noses out to see what was going on. Emma was pretty much ready to hop right out. 

They immediately hunkered down for petting and got about 10-15 minutes of head and ear rubs. They were totally calm and sweet. My buns have always been very small (2 lbs) so these two just seemedso big and squishy and cuddly! Chester had a goofy hairdo because the water bottle must have been dripping on his head. It was spikey and so cute. However, I dried him off so he wouldn't get a chill.


----------



## cmh9023

P.S.- Did they come to the shelter as a bonded pair and do you know the story of how they came to be at the shelter?


----------



## christinelea1

Oh my GOSH....so they were doing good...oh I am sooooo glad to hear...THANK YOU!!!! My sweet sweet precious little bunnys. Such nice little bunnys. Oh thank you so much...thank you so very much.... I am so glad to hear something...


----------



## Haley

Oh yay! Im so happy to hear its going ok! I figured insome extra time for Dawn since I wasnt sure how traffic would be around Chicago. Im glad it worked out ok!


----------



## christinelea1

They were surrendered to my rescue as a bonded pair by a gal whose Mother, upon her moving back home, was gonna take them to be euth'd if she did not get them out of the home when she went to school...I put my bed up against the wall and made room immediately and they have been here ever since. It took some time to get them littertrained as is usual upon a new home but they did really well...They have been here for many, many months. The new bunnys I only know about LuLu being dropped in a box in the cold Michigan winter outside the HS with a 43 inch Igauna that sadly did not make it... her name was on the outside on a piece of paper, I do not know about little Mammit...Jill has done so well though you guys...she never had a bunny before and opened her home and heart to them to protect them from our "HumaneSociety" here who I post for on my petfinder site because, they, sadly have not tapped into the technical venue and just continue killing so many animals..I have all the bunnys and pigs out of there right now:biggrin2: thankfully and will ty to keep it that way as last time I went to pick up little Sammy after finding a wonderful adopter and she was put down...it literally killed me as well.
I am so glad that somebunny got to see little Emma and Chester...I am so proud of them:dude:


----------



## tonyshuman

So Chester and Emma have been handed off to their new parents (a while ago)!!


----------



## golfdiva

I spent the day in Michigan City doing my other passion (geocaching) and I just got home. It sounds like all went well. (Christine, that was just a minor hiccup! It didn't hurt anything at all!) The buns acted like everything was just another normal day!







Dawn and I had no trouble finding each other and off they went!






Lucky buns! Hope we get to hear about their adjustment in their new home!


----------



## Haley

Awesome! I cant wait to hear from Tessa to see how they are doing in their new home after such a long journey.

Thank you everyone for helping make this possible!


----------



## christinelea1

In settling in now I realize how much they are missed and am excited to get Mam and Lu here ...but man I miss them terrible
Ok....we;;.....they are now "home" and I just wana say thank you all...so very very much AND I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE the pictures you beautiful wonderful souls....FURRY and HUMAN)


----------



## christinelea1

Well I just cant quit blubbering...you all are soooo awesome:)


----------



## Haley

I just got an email from Tessa- theyre home!!

Im sure she'll post some pictures here later. The two look so happy to have finally arrived at their forever home! 

Makes you feel all warm and fuzzy inside :hug:


----------



## Jill

This is ALL so awesome!

When Christine asked me to help, neither of us had any idea that there were such wonderful people to help NOR that HALEY was the one to get things done! HALEY --- YOU ROCK!!

I can not wait to read the updates on these two bunnies and I know Christine was an emotional wreck yesterday...both from happiness for Emma & Chester and for feeling the sadness of letting them go. She will recover very soon, as shethere ismore "work" to be done...more buns to save and re-home and more little critters that need her help. She is a wonderful soul. 

So, I thank you all for your assistance, driving/transporting help and HALEY - you are a gifted person with superior transport coordinating abilities! Keep up the great work! If Emma & Chester could give you bunny kisses, they would be in excess, I am positive!

Jill


----------



## Maureen Las

I just read this thread for the first time..I'm all consumed with my problematic spay bunny.

This site and the people on it are fantastically awesome. 

I already knew this but it just keeps proving itself over and over. 

It is a long trip from Mi to Mn. and a coordinated trip of that kind in the middle of winter is really an acheievement. 

I wasn't involved but I sure am impressed by everyone involved.

RO ROCK!!!


----------



## naturestee

Yay! I'm so glad they made it home safely! Kudos to everyone who helped get them there!

:jumpforjoy:


----------



## cmh9023

I'm hoping to see a Chester and Emma blog...hint, hint


----------



## christinelea1

Hi you all::::)))))
I just got Mammit and Lu here now...Mammit is set up next to Clover and both are lops, maybe they will fall in LOVE:inlove:well and Piper is a mini rex just like Lu, maybe they will too, and then there will be several pairs of lovers here happily....I am so glad they are here. They did well at Jills house though but I really want to keep a close eye on them for a while and find out/see that both are healthy vibrant bunnys...oh I hope. I did get some pictures from Tessa of the bunnys...at their new home...I want to post them but I dont know how so I thing I will send them to Hayley....you guys they are so sweet...and LOOK AT THE SIZE OF THAT BANANA THAT CHESTER IS EATING!!! HA!


----------



## we_love_bunnies!

The buns are running all over the house right now. Emma is up on the couch... Chester is thinking about it. We're taking a ton of pictures, just like new parents. We even blew off our friends invite to come over tonight so that we could stay home w/ the new babies!! lol... They're so cute! Blog on them... I wouldn't have a clue how to do that!!


----------



## Haley

Aww they sound so happy!

To start a blog you can go here: Bunny Blogs and start a new topic titled "Chester and Emma" or something like that.

To post photos (which we all would LOVE to see)..you can create a free account at photobucket, upload your photos and then copy and paste the IMG line here.

Let me know if you have any trouble. I look forward to seeing more pics!

Haley


----------



## we_love_bunnies!

HELP! I can't get pictures up... I CAN NOT figure it out!


----------



## Haley

Heres a thread on how to post photos: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11950&forum_id=47

Anda visual guide to using photobucket:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=25443&forum_id=47


----------



## christinelea1

Good Morning to you :biggrin2:
OMGOSH, Mammit got over into Clover's side of the room AND up onto the food/hay/wood stove pellet table and when I got up this morning everything was everywhere...Clover bunny was hiding in the way back of her cave...I syringe fed her Critical Care and gave her some simethicone as I am sure she has not eaten since Mammit was runnning around in her space..she was afraid to even move...I felt so bad! Well so till he is fixed and settles a bit and get his health back and weight on...He will be in a very very large dog pen and get 4 hours "running" time a day...
Oh, I think a BLOG started on Emma and Chester would be great...have you noticed the number of hits on this thread?? These 2 bunnys have become somewhat of furry celebrities....so neat to see so many bunny loving people....I cant help but be curious about other transports now as well. I will keep open to drive now in my area and also have several friends that joined RabbitsOnline to help as well in transport...some are from other states even.....this is an incerdible venue for helping bunnys!! I sent Haley some pics thinking maybe she will be able to post them of the bunnys upon their arrival to Tessas....


----------



## Ral

Thank you Christine, for telling me about this place. I'm finally figuring it out I think and I love it. This is so neat, how so many people can come together and help transport bunnies to a new home. I would gladly do the same in my area. ..Ral


----------



## Leaf

*christinelea1 wrote: *


> I am trying to find transport for 2 lovely fully vetted bunnys named Emma and Chester. They are a bonded pair, she is a FlemishGiant, he is a mini French lop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Edited to add a picture of these gorgeous bunnies we're helping





I'm glad they made it home! Are these the ones that went? Is the Flemish Giant the black and white one? I'm not the best at breed guesses...


----------



## christinelea1

Yes that is beloved Emma...the black and white one, isnt she beautiful???Well and Chessy too... Everything went so smoothly...I am so VERY moved by this milestone for CritterCafe Rescue! Hey and I AM HERE FOR THE MASSES TO HELP YOU ALL TOO!!!


----------



## christinelea1

Hi very special person Ral and Domino dollbaby:biggrin2: I am so glad you love it here as I sure do too! Did you see Mammit and Lu??? And Chessy and Em's pictures??? and all the hits of caring bunny LOVERS watching? I am amazed and humbled and so very thankful...


----------



## Ral

Yes, I have. It's simply great!!! I've been watching since you told me about it. ..Ral


----------



## jordiwes

> *christinelea1 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to find transport for 2 lovely fully vetted bunnys named Emma and Chester. They are a bonded pair, she is a FlemishGiant, he is a mini French lop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Edited to add a picture of these gorgeous bunnies we're helping
Click to expand...

Congrats to all involved.

I just wanted to mention that to my untrained eye, Emma looks likea checkered giant .


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I'm so happy we have so many new bunnies and slaves around to enjoy the board! 

oh - I do not envy the mess Mammit left for you this morning! Poor Clover! 

How are they doing now?


----------



## christinelea1

On Clover, well I am concerned about her...I have syringe fed twice now(Critical Care) and just put all the bunnys and guineas, rats, hams and birds fresh greens/fruits out and now will monitor her...Gosh I cant belive she was that scared of him...He was just hopping around merrily paying her no mind but I am sure that is after he "pursued" her a while...I cant belive I slept through that as normally I get up at 3AM and check on everyone here....I feel terrible about it and will sleep on the floor with her tonight now and let Mammit run as I really dont want him in the big penAND he will learn about things here and other bunys as well...they all do good here..... Well on top of all that Sissy(Bunnymac's wife) has a tummy ache I think from gas....She is usually a huge "dancer for the morning nana" and she would not at all this morning nor even come for it which is a HUGE redflag with bunnys I have learned. They get use to our schedule and then we can observe things out of sorts h them and the banana dancing in the morning at 6AM is done, every morning, like clockwork here....Gosh I tell you...I work so hard to make sure everyone is ok...sometimes I sit down at night and realize I have not eaten ALL DAY even...and it seems like it just will never be enough. A group here and I are trying to open a low or no cost spay neuter clinic and the resistance we are getting is emotionally draining too...it seems like people would rather put these guys down than care for them and get things right....gosh I get frustrated....WELL OK...so I will pray and give it to God though sometimes the suffering is unbearable to see. Please let me tell you this wonderful thing though.....Little LuLu LOVES to get up on the couch and sit with me:biggrin2: As long as I am sitting she will sit with me. Isnt that so very special? I cannot belive someone would have given her up...what a doll! She loves to be skwished and hugged and kissed too....someone must have done that to her before as she seems very adapted to it certainly... well she is here now and will never be put down...she will have a great life at a bunny loving home or stay here forever as one way or the other I will make sure she has a great and long happy healthy life. Pretty bunnys...


----------



## Bo B Bunny

First, I was thinking the same as jordiweis! Emma looks like a checkered giant instead of a flemish giant.

Next, Sounds like LuLu is a sweetie. Bo loves to be held and snuggled, but he gets annoyed if you stop petting him.

Third, Clover does sound a bit traumatized. Can you take her out of there and into another room and just hold her and keep things quiet for a bit? maybe hand feed her some stuff?

Nanan-O is bigtime brekfuss here too!


----------



## we_love_bunnies!

Yeah, I don't think that Emma is a Flemish Giant either... we'll see, though. I Don't know how old she is???... and if she's younger, then she may grow...


----------



## TreasuredFriend

A sweet success story. Kudos to everybody who pitched in; Haley and the entire RO comraderie.


----------



## christinelea1

Cant help it....I am still reading this success story happily:) Though I miss these 2 SO MUCH I am so happy to have opened my home to yet 2 more to save...This success INSPIRES a person...for sure:)


----------



## Haley

I just realized I never posted their pics that you guys sent me! I'll try and remember to do it this weekend.

I think they have a blog here somewhere- Id love an update


----------



## christinelea1

Hayley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Who is the bun in the picture???What a dollbaby!!!!! Miss all of you!!! Got an update from Tessa saying Emma and Chester are doing good:))


----------



## christinelea1

HERE IS A happy healthy Emma and Chessy a year later within their adoptive home!


----------



## jordiwes

Awwww! Thanks for posting the update!


----------



## tonyshuman

I remember these guys! So glad they're happy in their new home! Thanks for the update!


----------



## christinelea1

Hey it was all and I do MEAN ALL B/C of RABBITS ONLINE these 2 happy healthy little ones are safe and sound... OF course they would have been so here at the rescue too but....THEY HAVE A HOME!!!!Where THEY are the most important pet...that is what I want for all the BUNZhere....You know as well as I do that there is no way I can give each little special bunny individual attentions like they need even though we have "BUN Therapy" and "BUNRUNS"...THEY NEED HOMES!! We need homes!!! STILL!! I am looking into transport now again for a good many-including the "little eared buns"....


----------



## we_love_bunnies!

it was such a pleasure to take part in this and to be the ones at the end GETTING these buns They are still happy and healthy! We have two cats and a dog also and Emma holds her ground well! She grunts and snorts if she thinks someone is a little too close for her. She's so cute! Does happy flips on her favorite long rug every night before bed. I've tried to get a good picture of her mid air, but haven't done too well... she flips so much and so fast it's hard! They are so fun to have around! Thanks to everyone!!!!!


----------



## christinelea1

This makes me so happy beyond belief....
THANK YOU TESSA....


----------



## christinelea1

I still CRY LIKE A BABY WHEN I stop back to read and LOOK OVER THIS!!!
You'd think by now I could handle it- Tessa reports these buns are still doing well


----------

